# Tueller drill in reverse



## Deaf Smith (Jul 12, 2010)

I think this is the Tuller drill in reverse....

She closed the distance before the knife welding guy could get his OODA loop going and beaned him in the head with a Mak 9mm at something like five feet!

Good show ma'am! 

No officer ma'am you won't have any trouble with me ma'am!

Good day sir.. er officer sir.. uh I mean ma'am.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 13, 2010)

problem solved...


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice to see the good guys win without the hostage getting killed.  

She definitely wasn't taking any chances with the guy either, one in the head to put him down, three more while he was on the ground.  Good guys one, bad guys zero.:shock:


----------



## Josh Oakley (Sep 14, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> I think this is the Tuller drill in reverse....
> 
> She closed the distance before the knife welding guy could get his OODA loop going and beaned him in the head with a Mak 9mm at something like five feet!
> 
> ...


 
Bonus points for being the first person that I've seen outside my system talk about the OODA loop!


----------

